# Sawyer with Bellbottoms



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Here's my latest attempt on Sawyer. I have no idea how but I always manage to screw up his topknot, I just can NOT get the hang of it!
Anyway I decided to re-scissor him today. Cut off about an inch or so off his body and tried to re-shape the bell bottoms... They look significantly less poofy on the pic than in real life  
I'm trying to grow them out but it seems whenever they get longer the hair is just total crap, it just feels dead and stuff... any idea how to fix that? Also looking into a good whitening shampoo as I obviously need some. Someone suggested changing his diet to help his coat but I feed him fairly good quality food already... I always thought it had to do with our hiking all the time and him running through bushes and getting filthy... am I in denial? lol 
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_4168.jpg


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

what kind of conditioner do you use on his coat? A high quality conditioner might help with the feeling of his coat. I love Fresh and Clean Protein Infused Baking Soda and Oatmeal conditioner. I use it diluted even though it is not a dilute conditioner because it works a bit to well and is hard as heck to rinse out completely. Also white is a much courser hair than pigmented. As for whitening shampoo I love love love groomers edge alpha white. I have had dog come in stained yellow with I don't know what (dirt and pee I guess) and leave ice white after using Alpha White on him. It is a dilute shampoo but for stubborn stains I use a tiny bit full strength. I also love Espree's Plum whitening shampoo for the face it works just as good and is tear-less, and smells AMAZING! I have heard of changing water to distilled water to help things like beard,feet, and eye stains but not changing the food. Especially if he is already on a good food. I would try a good whitening shampoo first. 


Sawyersmomma said:


> Here's my latest attempt on Sawyer. I have no idea how but I always manage to screw up his topknot, I just can NOT get the hang of it!
> Anyway I decided to re-scissor him today. Cut off about an inch or so off his body and tried to re-shape the bell bottoms... They look significantly less poofy on the pic than in real life
> I'm trying to grow them out but it seems whenever they get longer the hair is just total crap, it just feels dead and stuff... any idea how to fix that? Also looking into a good whitening shampoo as I obviously need some. Someone suggested changing his diet to help his coat but I feed him fairly good quality food already... I always thought it had to do with our hiking all the time and him running through bushes and getting filthy... am I in denial? lol
> http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_4168.jpg


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Bells*

Since Mr. Sunny rocks his bells (IMO), thought I'd post this angle as I have had lots of people ask me "how does your groomer get those wonderful bells?" It is interesting since from the back they are VERY bellbottom, from the side, it is scissored into more of an angle, and looks not very bell-like. I am sure all of you who groom do this all the time......I have just gotten so many PM's on how Stacy does this or that.

I know it was a process, as Sunny's legs were pretty straight when I got him and it took maybe 5 grooms (he goes every 5 weeks) for Stacy to grow them. 

I think they look great. Have fun!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

P.S. My groomer uses CC white on white (I think that's the name of it) and Sunny, although not white definitely looks much whiter when I pick him up. As the weeks go forward, his golden apricot gets more pronounced.


----------

